# Fehler bei grub (error 17)

## worldwide

Hallo,

ich habe mir mit Hilfe des Installationshandbuch Gentoo x86_minimal_2007.0-r1 installiert. Soweit so gut.

Nun habe ich ein Problem:

Wenn ich grub installiere und den PC neustarte erhalte ich beim boot immer ein

```
Grub loading stage 1,5

Grub loading, please wait

Error 17
```

Ohne weitere Infos. Die Grub FAQ sagt 

```
17 : Cannot mount selected partition

This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
```

Partition ist, wie im Handbuch beschrieben, ext2.

Wenn ich mit SuperGRUB Boot CD starte kann ich mein Gentoo starten. Die SuperGRUB Boot CD startet meine Partition mit dem Befehl

```
set out_device (hd2,0)
```

Nun wollte ich wissen: was bewirkt der Befehl out_device? Und kann (besser gesagt wie/wo) ich das in meine grub.conf eintragen (auf der Grub Seite habe ich keine weiteren Infos gefunden)?

Ich habe drei PATA und eine SATA Festplatten:

/dev/hda ntfs win

/dev/hdb ntfs winbackup

/dev/hdc1 ext2 /boot

/dev/hdc2 swap swap

/dev/hdc3 ext3 /

/dev/sdb ntfs daten

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? Und/Oder Tipps geben?

MfG

David

----------

## Marlo

Statt vieler Worte:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5

Grüße

Ma

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sorry Marlo, aber was willst du uns sagen?

Was der Fehler bedeutet hat worldwide ja bereits selber herausgefunden. Und seine Frage bezog sich auf eine Option von Super GRUB (!= GRUB).

@worldwide

Poste doch bitte mal deine grub.conf 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## worldwide

Hi,

sorry musste erst Fussball zuende schauen  :Smile: 

Danke erstmal an Marlo, hab bemerkt das ich (vor lauter Betriebsblindheit) die Anweisung aus den Gentoo Installationshandbuch direkt abgeschrieben habe (real_root=/dev/hda3). Habs verbessert und per "grub-install /dev/hda" neuinstalliert aber immer noch selber Fehler (ich glaub aber immer noch das ich irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht habe).

Hier noch meine grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 90

##splashimage=(hd2,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.21-r4

root (hd2,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc3 udev vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024@60 doscsi

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.21-r4 ohne root=ram und ohne realroot

root (hd2,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 root=/dev/hdc3 udev vga=0x31B$initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Windows2

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Werde jetzt mal den ersten eintrag mit diesen root= und realroot= Geschichten rausnehmen und evt. spiel ich mal mit UUID herum.

Danke vorerst einmal und ich geb gleich wieder bescheid.

MfG

David

----------

## worldwide

Nachtrag:

Also ich hab wie gesagt diese root=ram und realroot= eintraege herausgenommen > kein Unterschied.

Auch ein hinzufuegen/ersetzen von root=uuid=xyz hat keinen Unterschied gemacht.

Die Partition /dev/hdc1 ist ext2 Dateisystem (mit df -T geprueft). Auch in der fstab steht hdc1 = ext2.

Ich weiss gerade ueberhaupt nicht weiter. 

Hat Grub auch diese 1024Zylinder(?) Probleme? Oder andere Bugs?

Werde morgen mal meine SATA Festplatte abhaengen. Wenn es dann auch nicht klappt werd ich notgedrungen (obwohl ich keine grosse Lust habe) Gentoo nach hda installieren...

Naja vielleicht faellt jemanden noch was ein. Und evt. setz ich mal eine Mail an die deutsche Gentoo Mailingliste ab.

Danke vorerst trotzdem mal.

MfG

David

PS: My english is to bad that i can make a post on the english forums...  :Sad: 

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... ich habe keine wirkliche AHnung von GRUB ... Raten ins Blaue: ist die boot-partition "bootable"? (also dieses nette Boot-Flag gesetzt)?

/edit: Ist solch eine initrd wirklich nötig? - Ohne diese sinkt die Komplexität der grub.conf doch erheblich...

----------

## worldwide

Hallo,

also die Boot partition muesste aktiv gesetzt sein (habs noch nicht wirklich geprueft, mach ich aber noch)...

Da Du diese initrd geschichte ansprichst, werde ich mir als naechstes mal einen eigenen Kernel bauen und nicht mehr den genkernel benutzen (hab ja alles nach dem Installationshandbuch gemacht).

Ich werde Rückmeldung geben aber es kann ein bisschen dauern.

Danke mal für die antworten.

MfG

David

----------

## py-ro

Vielleicht habe ich es uebersehen, aber wohin hast du GRUB installiert?

MBR hda oder bootsektor boot oder schaltest per BIOS Bootmenu auf die 2. Hdd?

[EDIT]Schaumal bei "info grub" Kapitel 3.2 nach, ich tippe darauf das  grub-install nicht mit den verschiedenen HDDs zurecht kommt[/EDIT]

MfG

Py

----------

## worldwide

Hallo,

habe jetzt Grub natively installiert und habe zwei Fehlermeldungen bekommen die mich auch eine neue Spur schicken.

Zum einen hatte ich bei Grub einen Fehler 31 (File is not sector aligned) und Error 16 (Inconsistent filesystem structure). 

Ein e2fsck sagt es wäre alles in Ordnung. 

Darauf hin habe ich per fdisk "unallocated sectors" gefunden. 

Ich denke das ist ein Hardware Problem der Festplatte (ich lasse gerade ein badblocks -s /dev/hdc laufen) und werde dann wahrscheinlich erstmal ein LowLevel format der hdd machen bevor ich weiter Gentoo installiere.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben!

MfG

David

PS: Ich freue mich auf den Zeitpunkt wenn ich zum erstenmal von meinen Gentoo System hier dieses Forum besuchen kann ...

----------

